# How To Attach Limbs???



## lyfestyl (Nov 1, 2005)

I have a new toy and can't play with it !!! I have not even figured out how to attach the limbs. It is a Samick Athlete riser and Agulla ultra limbs. A little coaching please???

What can I say, I didn't know what a clicker was either!


----------



## João_Almeida (Mar 3, 2008)

the riser its a lower version of mine  the one limb with the number of pounds etc... its the lower one and the other its the upper i dont know how to explain it to you hope someone can make a draw


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

Newer limbs do not have the same writing on the bottom limb, but most have the information on a white sticker at the face of the limb base along with bottom/top markings (The label will be hidden when the bow is strung.). Generally, the bottom limb has more advertising logos on the face (archer's side).

The silver metal fitting on the limb slides into the dovetail (triangular) slot at the ends of the riser and under the bolt. (One guy had a problem attaching the limbs because he didn't take off the rubber covers over the fittings used in shipping - otherwise, you won't be able to see the metal attachments.) 

Push the limbs in until they click in and go as far as they can go.
They will rock back and forth until you string the bow. Some limbs don't go in smoothly or far enough because the lacquer is too thick and get stuck around the post that attaches around the notch at the end of the limb and under the adjustable weight screw. You can lube or use string wax or lightly sand the notch to fit it.

Be careful to have the limb seated as far as it will go with the post around the notch. USE A STRINGER (I prefer double-pocket, but others like the Saunders or other saddle type), not push-pull and definately not the step-through method. 

If this doesn't work for you or isn't clear, post another query. If you are a compound convert, you may need more info.


----------



## lyfestyl (Nov 1, 2005)

You're telling me you do not tighten any limb bolts! Dang! My limbs snap or click right into place as you describe, from there you just string the bow???

There sure are a lot of wrenches included, and bunches of hex bolts. I need a manual!

Scott


----------



## Cuthbert (Nov 28, 2005)

For attachment, I like to use nails. 16 penny if you can find them. Be careful you don't scratch your riser when you are driving them in. If the nail starts to go in crooked, just hammer it flat against the limb and use another one a little higher or lower than the first one. Make sure that if you do make a mess of the first one, you get it good and flat against the limb because you don't want it to accidently catch on stuff. Safety first. Good luck.

Disclaimer: The views of Cuthbert are not shared in any way with the archery community at large. :tongue: Do not try this at home.


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

The wrenches are for adjusting the 1) draw weight (usually +/- 5%), 2) tiller (brace height differential between limbs measured from the end of the riser at the limb base to the string) and 3) compensating for a mis-aligned limb (i.e., string does not track down the center of the limb and riser - fixing it is an operation not for the faint of heart). Each manufacturer has its own system - the website outlines this briefly for the Masters bow, but the Athlete may be different. http://www.samicksports.com/ is the manufacturer's site.

AIM Archery www.aimarchery.com distributes the bow in the US and might be able to provide a manual or e-mail directions.

As for the advice the last guy gave.... I like his handgrips, but his assembly instructions are a little - ahem - extreme.


----------



## VinZ (Apr 30, 2007)

lyfestyl said:


> You're telling me you do not tighten any limb bolts! Dang! My limbs snap or click right into place as you describe, from there you just string the bow???
> 
> There sure are a lot of wrenches included, and bunches of hex bolts. I need a manual!


Like archeryal said: you only need wrenches to adjust things.
Snap in the limbs and string the bow. _*Please use a bow stringer for your safety*_. Without pressure the limbs are lose in the pockets (just as compound-if you ever seen an unstrung compound bow).
International Limb Fitting (ILF) is used on your bow so I can give you another manual and it will still be valid (except for adjusting stuff on you bow). See page 5 on this manual:
http://www.hoyt.com/assets/downloads/manuals/08_Recurve_manual.pdf


----------



## lyfestyl (Nov 1, 2005)

Cuthbert...I couldn't find any 16 penny nails, would a railroad spike do the job?

Seriously, thanks all for help.


----------

